# first 1911



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I just got my first 1911...

I dunno why I havent had one till now, I guess I just never really looked for one. I was at my shop yesterday and a pretty nice springfield peeked up at me from the bottom shelf. I looked it over, noticed the custom trigger (which has no creep, and a pull as light as my old model blackhawk) and decided I had to have it. $425 out the door. Im as happy as a kid at christmas. Rare is the year I get a new pistol, this 1911 is actually #3! Got a P32 Kel-Tec for my birthday, the lil single six last month and now this.

Gotta love the fact the wife likes to shoot!


----------

